# A game to keep it interesting here. Your timeline of cars.



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Well it's not really a game LOL. Post a picture of your previous vehicles starting from the 1st car you've owned (if you can find a pic) all the way up to your CC. Lets see how our taste in cars have evolved. I'll be the first one to admit, I was a JDM fart can enthusiast for the longest until 2nd year of college. That's when I had my first internship and saved the money I earned to purchase a decent car lol. 

Here's my list.

My first car 95 626

















Sold the 626 for this 95 Accord

















Sold the Accord for this 01 Maxima

















Maxima was dumped for this 05 350Z

























AAAAND this is how my driveway is set up as of today. 










Now share yours. :laugh:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

There's some overlap with the SUVs I have had to pull the boat. But I have always had a car with the exception of about a year.

1989 Mustang Convertible (4 banger 85 hp). Unreliable, but fun. Slooooow.
1996 Honda Accord EX (4 cyl) (5M) (drove it for eight years). An absolutely wonderful car. Should have kept it longer, but traded it for the Expedition and sold the Jeep (see below). Thought it would be better to compound my maintenance into one do-it-all vehicle.
1984 Jeep Grand Wagoneer (white with wood). My first truck/tractor/boat puller. Cheap price of entry, but expensive to maintain.
2001 Ford Expedition (2004-Present). My boat puller, haul the kids to Christmas mobile.
2000 Honda Accord SE (4 cyl Goldie Honda). Bought with 105K miles on it and drove it up to 180K when I found the CC and couldn't turn it down. I had just the Expedition for about a year and got this car so I wouldn't have to have a truck as a daily driver anymore. Another bulletproof little Honda that had plenty of miles to go when I sold it.
2010 VW CC Sport 2.0T (6M). Found it after a good deal of searching with 43K miles on it at a dealership in Houston. Why it was listed for so much under book I'll never know.


----------



## VDUB PANZER (Aug 10, 2011)

By the look and age of your cars you don't seem that old lol, but
Neither am I.

My first real car was a 1986 Chevy Caprice Classic that was
Once a police/livery cab. My dad had bought it for me when I was
16 for $1500 at the time. That car brings alot of memories
Back...then the list continues..

1992 Honda Accord EX 5 speed manual
1989 mb 300e 
1997 BMW 740il
1992 Mercedes Benz 300se
1993 Mercedes benze 400se
2004 Audi A4 ultrasport 6spd manual
2008 vw passat
2000 vw passat
2010 VW Cc sport 6spd manual (current)


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

I've owned 59 cars.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the oldest going back I have a picture of, 2002 Accord V6. Prior to that I had a 96 Camaro Z28 and then a 99 Civic Si. 

Next up:







04 330i








328i








335i M Sport








and my current


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

OnlineAlias said:


> I've owned 59 cars.


challenge accepted :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and put my 2 motorcycles in here too because at certain points they were my only transportation 

Don't have pictures for all of them...but

'00 VW Jetta 2.0L (Automatic :banghead 

'98 Eagle Talon TSI 

'00 Audi TT 2.0T









'96 Acura Integra GSR









'08 Yamaha r6









'06 Mazda 3i











Currently harboring...

'09 Honda CBR 1000rr









'10 VW CC Sport (6MT)


----------



## TampaCC (Oct 11, 2011)

Of people I know I swear I've owned the least amount of cars.

1999 Toyota Corolla 2000-2001 (Was technically my moms but I was 16 so yeah I drove it mostly)
1995 Nissan 240sx 2001-2004 drove it for about 80k miles (Loved this car my junior/senior years of high school and my first 2 years of college)










1999 Acura TL 2004-2011 drove it for 130k miles(Got it my Junior year of college and held onto it for 7 years)










Built a touchscreen computer in the dash









Someone stole my HID's!









2010 VW CC 2011-Present (First kinda newish car


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

First car (got that photo off the interwebs but you get the idea)








lasted 6 months before tranny failure...
not knowing much being a 19 year old kid and all, drove it 5 miles in 1st gear and traded it in for this....








then this happened..

























They didn't total the car out but it kept on having nagging repairs so i swapped it a year later for this....









It had its ups and downs








Thats gas...









Traded it in last year for the car in the background..


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

1988 Acura Legend (2006-2007)









1995 Mercedes Benz C280 (2007-2008)









1988 Mercedes Benz 300D turbodiesel (2008-2008)









2002 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro (2008-2010)









2006 Audi A4 2.0t Quattro (2010-2011)









Andd now this beast 
2009 Vw CC Sport (2011-present)


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

*Too many cars in just 8 years*

When I arrived in the USA in 2004 my father got me this 

1994 Nissan Maxima 










After tranny went bad on the Max i got this

2002 Dodge Stratus 










1999 Buick Regal










2003 Toyota Corolla










2006 Nissan Maxima










2011 Toyota Corolla










2011 Volkswagen Jetta SEL










2012 Volkswagen CC R-Line










I hope no to change cars again in a while! Funny thing is that when posting this I forgot about some of then hahaha


----------



## Corgidog (Oct 5, 2011)

here is my list of cars mostly in order:

61 Comet
64 Ford Galaxy 500
67 Chevy Impala convertible
74 Vega
68 Pontiac LeMans
66 Ponitiac LeMans
74 Chevy Vega
71 Pontiac Catalina
77 Pontiac Firebird
84 300 ZX
89 Totota Celica
93 Nisson 240x
95 BMW 540
79 Vette
68 Vette Convertible 427 engine
00 BMW M Roadster
05 G35
08 BMW 535i
12 CC 

The only car I still wish I had was the 68 427/390 vette which was all original that I got in 93.

My next car when my CC lease is up will be a new Vette convertible.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

vwCc_guy said:


>


gorgeous wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok im almost 40 had a bunch of cars. 
first was 66 Plymouth Belvedere 4 door in 1988 I slammed it put a huge Kicker system in it with Linear Power amps and tints.

92 Hyudai excell, Lowered,Gts headlight covers,tints,Phoenix Gold amps kicker subs.

1994 Nissan Sentra SER

1998 VW Golf K2 black with about everything done to it I could. won a bunch of car shows all over the country with it.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad to see some cool pics guys. :beer:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

TampaCC said:


> Someone stole my HID's!


Same thing happened to my Maxima's headlights. Around 2003-2006 this HID thing was hot like fire. Even if you parked your car in a shady neighborhood for more than 30 minutes, you'd come back to your lights gone. :banghead:


----------



## TampaCC (Oct 11, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Same thing happened to my Maxima's headlights. Around 2003-2006 this HID thing was hot like fire. Even if you parked your car in a shady neighborhood for more than 30 minutes, you'd come back to your lights gone. :banghead:


Yep I was visiting my girlfriend in Orlando near UCF. Came home at 2 AM, came back out at 3 AM and they were gone. 

$3000 to fix from Insurance company and like 10 minutes of arguing with the Acura dealership that they were stolen and the car wasn't in an accident. You know the kind of accident that knocks out your headlights, doesn't deploy your airbags, and doesn't crush the bumper.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

TampaCC said:


> Yep I was visiting my girlfriend in Orlando near UCF. Came home at 2 AM, came back out at 3 AM and they were gone.
> 
> $3000 to fix from Insurance company and like 10 minutes of arguing with the Acura dealership that they were stolen and the car wasn't in an accident. You know the kind of accident that knocks out your headlights, doesn't deploy your airbags, and doesn't crush the bumper.


LOL! Dealership drama :thumbdown:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine is pretty sporadic:
1968 VW Kharman Ghia
1985 VW Jetta GL
1986 VW Quantum








1980 Volvo 240 Turbo w/ Intercooler








1986 Volvo 740 Turbo








1999 VW Passat B5
2001 VW Passat B5.5








2005 BMW 545i








2010 VW CC Sport








Think this one might stay around for a bit, but I do miss my 240, it was a great sports car.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok...first car 1980 Buick Regal. 87 Mazda B 2000. 93 Honda Civic. 96 Saturn Coupe. 2000 Mitsubishi Galant. 85 Chevy Blazer. 85 Chevy Monte Carlo. 87 Chevy Blazer. 85 Lincolon Mark 8. 2000 Chevy S10.....
FINALLY
2007 Passat..









2012 CC R Line










sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ƒøทε บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## CapiCC (Aug 25, 2011)

2000-2004 1992 Honda accord 
2004-2007 1996 honda civic coupe
2007-2008 2001 Nissan maxima
2007-2009 2004 Toyota 4 runner
2009-2011 2006 BMW 330i e90
2010-present 2010 toyota 4 runner trail edition
2011-present 2010 cc lux island grey


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

'98 VW Jetta GLS
'03 VW Jetta GLI
Soon to Drive '13 VW CC Executive (Few more months to go!  )

I like my VWs.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

1985 Ford Bronco
2007 VW Rabbit
1987 Porsche 944S
1986 Porsche 911
2008 VW R32 
2007 Audi A4
2010 VW CC


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

first came the 1990 SAAB 9000CD...what a piece of work, but it was the beast...









then a '94 BMW 525i station wagon ....









'99.5 Jetta 2.Slow..









of which this happened to...









then a 2003 Jetta GLX VR6









traded in for a 2011 Jetta SE









didnt really like the new cheapened jettas so took it back after a year and got my beloved 2009 CC!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

MK2 GLI (1996-97)








MK2 GLI (1997-99)
MK3 VR6 (1999-2004)
MK5 Jetta (2005-2011)

LIVCARTHUR by doqfastlane, on Flickr
CC (2011-present)

my CC by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## scott508 (May 11, 2011)

1999 Jeep Wrangler S
1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS
2005 Mazda 3S
2010 VW CC Sport


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

Only four cars over nearly 23 years:

1990-91:1964 Chevrolet Impala 2-door hardtop. Got it from the old man next door to my parents while I was still in high school. He actually offered it to me for free but that didn't seem right to me, so I offered to mow his lawn for a year in exchange for the car. Ended up mowing it for 3 or 4 years, plus anytime I was home from college. However, taking the classic Impala, which had only 75,000 miles, to get dinged up in the Dustbowl at FSU (any other Noles know what I'm talking about?) was out of the question, so I put it in storage and finally sold it in 1997 to free up some cash in grad school and free up some space at my Dad's business warehouse, where it had been garaged.

1992-2001: 1991 Isuzu Impulse XS wagonback 5MT. Great little car. The whole "Handling by Lotus" (with badges representing as much on the front fenders and on the dash) probably sounded like a joke to outsiders but the thing really did handle like it was on rails, and could haul a tremendous amount of stuff with the seats folded down. It proved to be virtually maintenance free; the only failure I ever had was an alternator. However, after a few years in the working world, I decided it was time for something more exciting:

2002-2011: 2002 Lexus IS 300 5MT. My first true sports sedan, and I do miss it. Great fun to drive, comfortable (if a bit tight with a fair amount of road noise) and extremely reliable. Never had a single mechanical failure, and the only thing that ever gave me trouble was the left front HID headlight, which, in my last couple years of ownership, would sometimes refuse to come on upon starting the car. Lexus wanted $1300 to replace the headlamp ballast, however, and I decided that I'd rather sit in the lot and play with the switch for a few seconds (or, rarely, minutes) to get the light to come on before getting underway. (It's for this reason that I'm actually very glad that my CC does NOT have HIDs. Once they fail, it seems that the repair or replacement cost really is prohibitive.)

Present: 2012 VW CC Lux Plus, Island Gray. Very happy with it so far. I do miss driving a manual transmission after having them for 20 years, but nav, backup camera and the other bells and whistles were more important to me, so I compromised. It's in for its 10,000 mile service today, actually, and they are also addressing the typical iPod skipping and doing the DSG update. I am hoping that it proves to be as reliable as the Lexus, though I'm also realistic. I expect this will be the first car, other the Impala, that I don't aim to keep for 10+ years, as it seems clear that hybrids and full-on electrics will soon be common even among performance cars, and at that point I will probably make the switch, but I'll certainly enjoy the CC in the meantime!

Cheers!

E


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

my first car, was a 98 Audi A6 








97 ford thunderbird 








97 lincoln mark viii 








current:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

evannole said:


> Only four cars over nearly 23 years:
> 
> 1990-91:1964 Chevrolet Impala 2-door hardtop. Got it from the old man next door to my parents while I was still in high school. He actually offered it to me for free but that didn't seem right to me, so I offered to mow his lawn for a year in exchange for the car. Ended up mowing it for 3 or 4 years, plus anytime I was home from college. However, taking the classic Impala, which had only 75,000 miles, to get dinged up in the Dustbowl at FSU (any other Noles know what I'm talking about?) was out of the question, so I put it in storage and finally sold it in 1997 to free up some cash in grad school and free up some space at my Dad's business warehouse, where it had been garaged.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are really good with keeping a car for a long period of time. :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

2001: 1991 Black Audi 100 - My First car

2003: 1999 Chrysler 300M- Nice car but got it from auction and had to replace a engine after a year!! ( this is not me in the pic)









2005: 2003 VW Passat V6 GLX - Loved that car did 110k miles in it, still not sure why i sold it ( i guess i wanted something new)









2010: Additional car - 1981 Corvette- kind of funny story: bored at work and was looking at convertible cars on Craigslist saw this corvette then went to see it in person and felt in love with it and bought it









2011: 2009 VW CC 2.0T Lux


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

First car:

'91 Chevy Beretta GT









Kept at the same time as an inherited DD:
'90 Saab 9000 Turbo








Also inherited making for 3 cars at the same time, '95 Nissan 300ZX:









Sold all 3, bought this:
'99 Saab Viggen









Then, sold the snow wheels and tires off the Viggen to procure winter beater.

First winter beater:
'89 Beretta GT w/'90 drivetrain swap










At the same time, co-signed on this for my then soon to be wife:
'04 Saab 9-3









Sold winter beater for new winter beater:
'89 Nissan Maxima SE









Winter beater's got old. Sold the Maxima, got this-my first ever new car!
'08 Jetta SE









Not a fan of the Jetta. Traded it on the CC which I still have:
'09 CC 2.0t









CC was so good, it made it ok to sell my Viggen and get something less practical, so I did.
'98 M Roadster(now supercharged).









Then sold the wife's Saab 9-3 for her first new car:
'09 Hyundai Sonata V-6 Limited









3 cars currently in the stable.


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Wow, you are really good with keeping a car for a long period of time. :thumbup:


Thanks! I do try to get a lot out of them. The Lexus had 157,000 miles when I got rid of it last summer.

Cheers!

E


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Only 20yrs old here so bare with me guys!! lol 

1st car 17yrs old 2008 Jetta 2.5l 5speed. 



















Now 20yrs old 2012 CC DSG


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> Only 20yrs old here so bare with me guys!! lol
> 
> 
> Now 20yrs old 2012 CC DSG


You have/had some nice rides for a 20 year old. I wish I was as lucky when I was 20. Very clean rides as well. Keep up the good job and since i'm 8 years older than you, here are some wise words. Hard work pays off . LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> You have/had some nice rides for a 20 year old. I wish I was as lucky when I was 20. Very clean rides as well. Keep up the good job and since i'm 8 years older than you, here are some wise words. Hard work pays off . LOL. :thumbup:


Thanks dude and thanks for the words trust me man 40+ of work a week and full time college student dont have time for much other than my cars.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

I cant say my timeline is too shaby but ill let you guys be the judge

my first car at the hand me down 91 civic from mom n dad







<

turned 17 and had a good job so i bought my gti(only pic i could find at the moment)


gti was totalled in 06 by a guy not paying attention while driving so the i got my 03 vr6 gli


passed the jetta on to my brother and got a 08 E350 4Matic


got bored with the benz and went back to vws and now my current car i plan to keep 09 cc vr6 4motion


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

97 Jetta 2.0 Manual
02 GTI 1.8t Manual
02 Mazda Protege5 Auto
07 A3 2.0t DSG
10 CC 2.0t DSG


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

First was a 2000 Eclipse








Huge upgrade 2005 STI
















bought a daily 2000 Audi A4








Bought a New daily VW 2008 Rabit








winter car 2000 tahoe








Back to VW 2009 GLI








Got into drifting
1995 240sx with RB25
















s13 240sx








Another 1995 240sx SR20








New daily 2010 maxima








Sold for new daily 2003 BMW 540i M-sport
















Current Car 2013 VW CC


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

Not me, but a friend of mine. He's in his mid 40s. List from a recent facebook post of his. The 1998 Passat was one I owned since June 1998 and sold to him in march when i picked up my 2012 CC R-Line. Crazy.

"1978 Grand Prix
1965 Rambler Classic 770
1968 Barracuda Formula S
1974 Karman Ghia
1966 VW Beetle
1982 Ford E150 Van
1988 Dodge Omni
1974 Barracuda 440
1965 Rambler Marlin
1975 BMW 2002
1974 BMW 2002 tii
1978 BMW 320i
1981 BMW 635 CSI Callaway Turbo
1984 BMW 318i
1988 BMW 535is
1989 BMW 635csi
1989 BMW 525i
1996 BMW 740i
2002 BMW 330ci
1979 Bronco
1981 Bronco Free Wheel’n
1995 Bronco 
1996 Brono Eddie Bauer
1965 Ford galaxy
1978 Jeep CJ7
1991 Ford F150 Lightning
1977 Ford F100
1996 Acura Integra 
1988 Acura Legend
(2) 1956 Desoto
1965 Mustang
1978 Toyota FJ40 Landcruiser
1984 Mecedes Diesel
1988 Mercedes E300 Coupe
1968 Corvette
1982 Corvette
1987 Corvette
1962 Buick Special Wagon
1972 Ford F100 Super Van
1974 Pontiac Formula 400 4-speed
1979 Firebird Yellowbird
1988 Ford F150
1966 Plymouth Belvedere
1969 Plymouth Road Runner
1994 Jeep Sahara
(2) 1974 Porsche 914
1975 Porsche 914
1961 VW Beetle Rag Top
1986 Ford Tauras
1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee
1992 Toyota MR2 Turbo
1996 Ford Explorer Sport
1966 Land Rover IIA
1965 Triumph TR4A
2002 Ford Expedition
2002 Audi A6 Avant
1998 Saturn L200
1999 Saturn Vue
2001 Pontiac Montana
2009 Chrysler T&C
1998 VW Passat

66 maybe? Plus 3 Harleys and a Kawasaki ZX7R"


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

In comparison, my list consists of:
1976 Pinto (my dad bought it for me for $275 in 1983)
1983 Honda Civic Wagon
1989 Honda Civic CRX Si
1986 BMW 325
1998 VW Passat
2012 VW CC

Exactly 6 cars in almost 30 years!


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

ringos said:


> In comparison, my list consists of:
> 1976 Pinto (my dad bought it for me for $275 in 1983)
> 1983 Honda Civic Wagon
> 1989 Honda Civic CRX Si
> ...


Longevity is your thing I see. Well hopefully your CC will last you for the next 10 years. I forgot I made this thread. :laugh:


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Lost count a long time ago. Here is a picture from 1969 with my initial oddball collection: '61 Austin Healey Sprite, '56 Austin Healey 100-4, '62 Triumph Spitfire, and a right hand drive '60 Austin Healey 100-6. I went through a lot more British cars before I got involved in the German stuff. Numerous Audi's: Early 80's Quattro, 100, 4000S, Fox and several more. Also had a few Porsche's along the way including a 914-6 SCCA car and an early 911. Numerous Jetta's, Passat's, Sciroccos's.

Also had a bunch of motorcycles from little to big: Honda 90, CB-160, 305 Super Hawk, CB-450, VF-1000 Interceptor, Kawasaki 750, 900, 250R and a whole bunch more that I can't remember.


----------



## vdubccreflex (Aug 5, 2012)

*My Cars:*








1995 Ford Festiva








1996 Dodge Dakota








1998 Ford F150 STX








1991 Ford Mustang LX 5.0








1995 Ford Mustang GT








1999 Ford Mustang GT








1999 Ford Mustang Cobra








1997 Saab 900SE Turbo








1999 Saab 9-3 Viggen








2010 Volkswagen CC


----------

